# Question about the age of a shotgun



## Talars (Oct 24, 2009)

hi, id like to know what the age of the shotgun is, i dont care what its worth, just how old it may be 

it says on it, 
STEVENS (in small type Savage Arms) 258A (a funny symble) B ......

thanks

Talars


----------



## wburns (Feb 27, 2009)

1936-1945 if I am not mistaken. It is a bolt action, correct?


----------



## Talars (Oct 24, 2009)

yes, its is bolt action


----------



## Talars (Oct 24, 2009)

id like to thank you for the help  so.,. Thanks


----------

